# Attack of the Isopod!!!



## oldmanofthesea (May 14, 2012)

I was just checking out my c. hentzi young that just left mom's safety net today. One was walking about on a rough piece of corkbark; when I am sure I saw an isopod grab it and haul it into a nook in the bark. I hope I was just seeing things. I use isopods in all my invert tanks as grouds keepers and will change that practice when there are very young scorplings. Any ideas or thoughts will be greatly appreciated. Thanks Ron


----------



## Roblicious (May 15, 2012)

Samething.just happened to.my c gracs

Honestly have no idea what to do either lol
They prolly thought it was dead or dying


----------



## Zman181 (May 15, 2012)

Very interesting.  I often wonder if this happens with isopods.  I too keep them in most my enclosures and often worry about when a scorp or sling molts.  I have witnessed what the isopods do to the molts of the slings.  Devour them whole.


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 15, 2012)

I have read that isopods have eaten early instar scorpions...a quick check on the boards might help. That must have been a little traumatic.


----------



## Hendersoniana (May 15, 2012)

I have been told that some isopods attack molting scorpions as well. I suggest u remove the babies to an isopod-free container just to be sure.


----------



## oldmanofthesea (May 15, 2012)

I wish I could remove them but they are in a 5 gallon with lots and lots of bark and branches for hiding. It would be almost impossible to find them. Poor planning on my part, but didn't know they were at risk. ron


----------



## Roblicious (May 15, 2012)

Probably what happened to some.of my juvie and subs in my 100 gallon lol

I guess I could spend some.time removing the hundreds that have reproduced in there lol


----------



## Hornets inverts (May 16, 2012)

it does happen, i have had isopods take down live Eurycantha calcarata nymphs


----------



## oldmanofthesea (May 16, 2012)

I think I will keep the isopods. They are so good at keeping the cages clean. Even if they snag a few babies, I think their benefits outweigh the risk in my opinion. Ron


----------



## Ecstasy (May 19, 2012)

It has happened. They have other options that are better and keep the enclosure clean as well that you won't have to worry about losing babies.


----------



## oldmanofthesea (May 19, 2012)

I don't know of any other living housekeepers but I am really new to all this. Ron


----------



## KyuZo (May 19, 2012)

you have to be careful which specie of isopods you allow to co-habit with your inverts, because some of them can become predatorial.


----------



## oldmanofthesea (May 19, 2012)

I set up a colony over a year ago from ones I caught outside my house in southern Delaware. I just took a lot of the offspring add put them in the scorpion cage. I don't know what species they are. They eat veges most of the time. Ron


----------



## Ecstasy (May 19, 2012)

I want to say springtails? That's what a lot of people used, and they're not like isopods.


----------



## oldmanofthesea (May 19, 2012)

Thank you Ecstasy. I will do some research on the springtails. Ron


----------



## signinsimple (May 21, 2012)

Isopods are generally opportunistic feeders.  Especially the one's that are quick and do not roll into balls (i.e. the "rolly pollies").  That means a freshly molted 1st or 2nd instar is at risk.  From what I've read on these boards, the "rolly polies" are the safest to have in your cage if you want to minimize casualties.


----------



## oldmanofthesea (May 21, 2012)

Thanks signinsimple. I can get them in my area. I may try to start a colony "rp"s. Ron


----------



## voldemort (May 24, 2012)

signinsimple said:


> Isopods are generally opportunistic feeders.  Especially the one's that are quick and do not roll into balls (i.e. the "rolly pollies").  That means a freshly molted 1st or 2nd instar is at risk.  From what I've read on these boards, the "rolly polies" are the safest to have in your cage if you want to minimize casualties.


thanks for this info, i'll start to look for RPs in our backyard and introduce them to my Isometrus maculatus breeding group. I often find half eaten prey items that attract uncool mites


----------



## damiiian (Jul 24, 2017)

do you think even the dwarf species are a risk?


----------



## EricSJCA (Nov 26, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but in case anyone else comes across it, there's a guy named Adam on this thread,
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1772022706363299/permalink/2034489673449933/
who says the following:
The only isopod I trust with my inverts is P. Dilatatus. They seem to be able to subsist on the least amount of food, and get big enough that they are eaten before they overpopulate....
I have 29 centipedes, spanning 11 different species, in with dilatatus. Been using them for over a year. I feel pretty safe saying they're pretty safe...​


----------

